
Designing a good non-cryptographic hash function - vog
https://ticki.github.io/blog/designing-a-good-non-cryptographic-hash-function/
======
vog
Very good explaination of how to evaluate hash functions!

Here are my 2 cents:

It would have been nice to get the exact formula by which the diffusion map is
computed. Or, to point to another article or Wikipedia entry where this is
explained.

There are two small typos in section "Combining diffusions", using s' (the new
state) where s (the old state) is meant.

The article says:

    
    
        s' = d(f(s',x))
    

It should be:

    
    
        s' = d(f(s,x))
    

Then, the article says:

    
    
        f(s',x) is what we call our combinator function.
    

This should be:

    
    
        f(s,x) is what we call our combinator function.

